# My boy Indi



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Some pictures of Indi and his Uncle Jack


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

and some more

































thanks for looking


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

They look like a couple of happy dogs.
Do you clip them yourself?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Could Indi of found a bigger stick?  

Gorgeous looks dogs


----------



## ruff (Feb 26, 2011)

I always love seeing pictures of your baby - i want him!! It seems strange seeing a poodle with a tail! (but i like it) xx


----------



## Eyeki (Aug 20, 2011)

Poodles are so cool, I love Indi's hair lol


----------



## me and my pets (Jul 23, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

JennyClifford said:


> They look like a couple of happy dogs.
> Do you clip them yourself?


No I would like to but haven't plucked up the courage to yet, he's due to go next week, he looks like a black fluffy cloud ATM 



Fleur said:


> Could Indi of found a bigger stick?
> 
> Gorgeous looks dogs


We did try to find a bigger one but there were only whole trees left 



ruff said:


> I always love seeing pictures of your baby - i want him!! It seems strange seeing a poodle with a tail! (but i like it) xx


Indi's tail is faulty but jacks is really powerful. It really hurts when he wags you!

And thanks everyone, I forgot about this thread :blush2:


----------



## ruff (Feb 26, 2011)

[
Indi's tail is faulty but jacks is really powerful. It really hurts when he wags you!

And thanks everyone, I forgot about this thread :blush2:[/QUOTE]

at least he has a tail Ruffs is a little ball sure its sound activated!

You should have a go at clipping him - it saves loads of money! x


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

ruff said:


> at least he has a tail Ruffs is a little ball sure its sound activated!
> 
> You should have a go at clipping him - it saves loads of money! x


Indi's tail looks like a pom sometimes, cause he curls it over one way so you can't see it. Silly 'gay' tail. Lol.

I keep looking at clippers and scissors and bit but I don't know where to start. Someone reccomended a good book that shows you how to get started but I forgot what it's called 

but I guess if I do make a hash of it it'll grow back right and at £25 every 6ish weeks that's more money to spend on toys and my collar addiction.


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

I've took the plunge and got the book, it's on it's way. My oh thinks I'm mad. But even if I start small I'm sure I'll get the hang of it and it'll always grow back  and if it goes horribly wrong I'll have ginger beer to drown my sorrows


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely pics he is gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## ruff (Feb 26, 2011)

Indi's mum said:


> I've took the plunge and got the book, it's on it's way. My oh thinks I'm mad. But even if I start small I'm sure I'll get the hang of it and it'll always grow back  and if it goes horribly wrong I'll have ginger beer to drown my sorrows


Ginger beer yea!! tomorrow isn't it?:smile5::smile5::smile5:

Its took me a few tries to get Ruff how i like him - i couldn't be without the bull nosed scissors though! I know its expensive to start with getting blades, scissors, and clippers but its more than paid for its self now.

I say go for it! Good luck xx

P.S do it before sampling the GB!


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Well worked out at £300ish a year so might as well do it myself and might take a couple to goes to get it right but I can just keep doing little bits. Im looking at scissors and things but don't know where to start. Lol, hoping the poodle grooming guide book thing will give me some clues lol. 

And Yeah bottling tomorrow, I'm a little nervous now I'm afraid it'll explode


----------



## ruff (Feb 26, 2011)

Indi's mum said:


> Well worked out at £300ish a year so might as well do it myself and might take a couple to goes to get it right but I can just keep doing little bits. Im looking at scissors and things but don't know where to start. Lol, hoping the poodle grooming guide book thing will give me some clues lol.
> 
> And Yeah bottling tomorrow, I'm a little nervous now I'm afraid it'll explode


I did the dog grooming course and got most of kit with it, but if you need any help you only got to ask. There are some good videos on u tube about clipping too.

Mine hasn't expoded yet - getting a bit of a stock on at the moment so think i'll stop for a bit x


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

ruff said:


> I did the dog grooming course and got most of kit with it, but if you need any help you only got to ask. There are some good videos on u tube about clipping too.
> 
> Mine hasn't expoded yet - getting a bit of a stock on at the moment so think i'll stop for a bit x


I'm sure people will get sick of me asking questions, I'm booking him in. For one last visit to the groomers next week. 
The only bit I really don't fancy is anything to do with his nails.


----------



## ruff (Feb 26, 2011)

Indi's mum said:


> I'm sure people will get sick of me asking questions, I'm booking him in. For one last visit to the groomers next week.
> The only bit I really don't fancy is anything to do with his nails.


Do you stay with him? Ask lots of questions im sure she won't mind. Honestly, once you start doing it yourself you won't look back.

As for the nails .. it is a bit daunting but just take a little off at a time and get some powder to stop bleeding if you accidently take too much off - but im sure you won't. Dark nails are the hardest as you can't see the quick. I always feel a bit nervous doing them but thankfully i never have had to use the powder its just comforting knowing you have some.xx


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

ruff said:


> Do you stay with him? Ask lots of questions im sure she won't mind. Honestly, once you start doing it yourself you won't look back.
> 
> As for the nails .. it is a bit daunting but just take a little off at a time and get some powder to stop bleeding if you accidently take too much off - but im sure you won't. Dark nails are the hardest as you can't see the quick. I always feel a bit nervous doing them but thankfully i never have had to use the powder its just comforting knowing you have some.xx


I don't stay, never thought about it to be honest. The girl that does him tells us exactly what she's done. I'll pick her brains. Another groomer does a full day course on how to groom your own dog. But she's a pretty scary lady (only went to her once) and he didn't get the cut I asked for so didn't go back . I think once I do it I'll be fine, just nervous I'd cut him. Or I'll take him in every so often and get Jayne to do his nails till I'm brave enough.


----------

